# [SOLVED] Phone not receiving emails



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

My Samsung Galaxy s 4 is already set up with an email account, can send emails but does not receive emails. Any ideas please?:wink:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*

Check your mail settings on the phone, make sure the SMTP server is setup correctly. Correct port, and encryption. What mail server are you using?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*

are you using the default email app or one you installed from the app store?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*



sobeit said:


> are you using the default email app or one you installed from the app store?





alpenadiver said:


> Check your mail settings on the phone, make sure the SMTP server is setup correctly. Correct port, and encryption. What mail server are you using?


Found i`m receiving emails, but to see them i have to click on load more messages or the undo at the bottom of the screen. See attached. Another problem is, the email notification doesn`t sound.:wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*

You have to go into Settings and adjust when the phone will search for emails. It may be turned off.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You have to go into Settings and adjust when the phone will search for emails. It may be turned off.


Thanks, fixed that. Now, i`m not hearing the email notification sound when an emails arrive, even though i have the settings set through email notifications. Any ideas please?:wink:Attached


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*

Check inside Sounds and Notifications to see if the sound is turned off.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Check inside Sounds and Notifications to see if the sound is turned off.


Thanks, fixed.:thumb::grin::smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Check inside Sounds and Notifications to see if the sound is turned off.


Just a small matter, the notification sound for incoming emails is working, but if i send an email to myself it doesn`t sound. Is that normal?:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The sound will only be played if the email application is closed out. If its opened, it will stay silent.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The sound will only be played if the email application is closed out. If its opened, it will stay silent.


 Could you explain further.The sound happens when an external email arrives on the phone, but when i send an email to my self, no notification sound.:wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you send yourself the email, is the email application on your phone open?

If so, the sound will not play.

Same case if you're sending somebody a text message and then you receive a message from that person, a sound will not be played.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you send yourself the email, is the email application on your phone open?
> 
> If so, the sound will not play.
> 
> Same case if you're sending somebody a text message and then you receive a message from that person, a sound will not be played.


I just sent myself an email and no sound on receiving the email on my phone. The application has to be opened to send it. The sound played when your reply arrived on my phone. :wink::thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, so when you leave the application open, it will expect that you're already looking at the phone and not provide a notification. Whereas, when you close it, it will alert you.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Phone not receiving emails*



sobeit said:


> are you using the default email app or one you installed from the app store?


 Using default.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running Android Lollipop version 5 yet?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, so when you leave the application open, it will expect that you're already looking at the phone and not provide a notification. Whereas, when you close it, it will alert you.


I close the application after i send the email.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you running Android Lollipop version 5 yet?


No, but i don`t know what that is.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Julie Frances said:


> No, but i don`t know what that is.


Go to Settings, then About Phone, Then search for System Update or Check for Updates. See if an update comes through.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Go to Settings, then About Phone, Then search for System Update or Check for Updates. See if an update comes through.


I only see about device and then software updates, is that it:smile:?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check for a new Software Update.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Check for a new Software Update.


Thank You, no change. Have to live with it.:grin::thumb:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Working well now after changing some settings. Thanks for all the help:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumb:


----------

